# Quelle Appli pour lire et annoter PDFs sur DroBox



## pepeye66 (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je recherche une Appli (pour iPad) qui me permette de récupérer des PDFs sur Dropbox, de les lire, de les annoter puis de les remettre sur DropBox en remplacement du PDF d'origine.
Si possible en Français.
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Lauange (19 Janvier 2013)

Hello, j'utilise goodreader pour cela. J'en suis satisfait.


----------



## JaiLaTine (19 Janvier 2013)

Good Reader


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Janvier 2013)

Merci à vous deux,
Je vais donc me lancer....Dans la compréhension de l'Anglais !!


----------

